# Lets talk about moss



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

Decided to add some moss, just stuck it into the substrate sh*t got f*cking everywhere, dumbass idea. Lots of skimming and straining, but i got it somewhat clean. Been cleaning everyday since.


















So I pulled it out, left a little in the sand for the crayfish.

















Richard Kimball, one armed crayfish.

















So then i busted out some cheesecloth and wrapped the moss up and anchored with a rock, hopefuly this sh*t will carpet out.

















Sup Pleco









Will it carpet out like this you guys think? 12 hour light cycles and Ive been adding a capful every other day of excel flourish..


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats riccia, and it does not attatch itself to items like moss does. You will always need to tie it to something. And your tie job seems a little overdone. Best thing to do is use a fine fishing line, its clear and holds forever. Just wrap it around the riccia and object and it will grow. To be honest, the stuff is a menace, you'll always have it in your tank now. But thats cool, just sell it when you have enough.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I like Riccia, looks cool.

I used to tie mine to rocks with hairnets. It was quick and easy for me.
I used to take the whole rock out, untie the hairnet (tied it kinda loose so I could untie it)
and take all the riccia out, then spread some over the rock and tie again.

That kept the stuff sort of in line, and wasn't all over everything.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is a pic of the Riccia I had in my tank about a year or so ago.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

If its a menace and spreads....and if anyone wants to send me some...I'll give you my address.


----------

